# windows sur mac



## papinou65 (8 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour
Je suis désolé d'ouvrir un énième sujet concernant l'installation de windows sur Mac mais je  suis un peu perdu dans les explications lues ça et là.
Tout d'abord je dois vous dire que j'ai 71 ans et ne suis pas trop calé en informatique, de plus j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un Macbook pro d'occasion qui doit dater d'une dizaine d’année, peut être, sans aucune certitude.
Mais venant donc au fait de mon problème. Après l'achat de mon Mac j'ai réussi à installer Windows à l'aide de Bootcamp sans problème, sauf que j'ai été obligé de formater le DD suite à l'apparition d'un virus dans la partition de Wind. que je n'ai pas pu éradiquer. Par contre je ne me souviens plus quel osx était installé sur mon ordi.
Actuellement j'ai réinstalle EL CAPITAN 10.11.6, mais mon problème  est que je ne peux plus réinstaller Wind., après avoir téléchargé le logiciel de prise en charge de Wind. sur une clé USB, et au moment ou je dois installer Wind. j'ai une fenêtre qui s'ouvre et me dit " le disque d'installation est introuvable"
Quelqu'un pourrait'il m'aider en employant des mots simples et pas trop techniques?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## papinou65 (8 Septembre 2016)

personne pour m'aider?


----------



## dragao13 (8 Septembre 2016)

Je ne l'ai jamais installé sur mac cette daube de windows mais je veux bien essayer de te filer un coup de main !!!

Eh ohhh !!! On se bouge le cul là-dedans ??? 
Le monsieur vous dit qu'il galère ... magnez vous de l'aider tas de feignasses !!!


----------



## papinou65 (9 Septembre 2016)

en tout cas merci pour ton coup de g..........
ça va peut être faire avancer le sujet


----------



## r e m y (9 Septembre 2016)

Le disque d'installation est introuvable....

Est-ce que le DVD d'installation de Windows est bien dans le lecteur de DVD?


----------



## litobar71 (9 Septembre 2016)

papinou65 a dit:


> Après l'achat de mon Mac j'ai réussi à installer Windows à l'aide de Bootcamp sans problème



Bonne journée,

Avec une clef USB ou un DVD ?


----------



## r e m y (9 Septembre 2016)

Eh ho! On se réveille! Faudrait voir à répondre aux questions, on n'a pas que ca à faire nous!

J'ai des chinois du FBI de Bordurie à éradiquer sur un autre fil, c'est du sérieux!


----------



## papinou65 (9 Septembre 2016)

LE CD d'installation est bien dans le lecteur


----------



## litobar71 (9 Septembre 2016)

La sieste n'est pas à cette heure d'habitude !

Désolé, j'ai rectifié.


----------



## r e m y (9 Septembre 2016)

La fenêtre signalant l'absence de disque d'installation est une fenêtre au look de Windows ou de MacOS X?

Si c'est une fenêtre Windows, alors c'est que le processus d'installation a bien ete lancé (depuis le DVD) et c'est peut être le disque sur lequel installer Windows (la partition BootCamp) qui n'est pas trouvé.


----------



## papinou65 (9 Septembre 2016)

c'est une fenêtre de MacOS X


----------



## r e m y (9 Septembre 2016)

Le Mac etant démarré sur MacOS X, si vous mettez le DVD de Windows dans le lecteur, est-ce qu'il est lu normalement et monte sur le bureau du Mac?


----------



## papinou65 (9 Septembre 2016)

oui il est sur le bureau


----------



## r e m y (9 Septembre 2016)

Et vous utilisez bien le lecteur de DVD intégré au Mac et pas un lecteur externe?
D'autre part, il s'agit bien d'un DVD original de Windows?

Si c'est bien le cas pour ces 2 points, alors je ne sais pas d'où peut venir le probleme...


----------



## papinou65 (9 Septembre 2016)

j'utilise le lecteur de DVD du mac, par contre ce n'est pas un DVD original, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème car j'avais réussi cette installation avec ce même dvd et sur ce Mac auparavant.


----------



## r e m y (9 Septembre 2016)

Ben je sèche...sauf à ce qu'Apple ait renforcé le contrôle du caractère original du DVD utilisé


----------



## papinou65 (9 Septembre 2016)

le problème pourrait-il venir du fait que j'avais installé Wind. sur un OS X plus ancien?


----------



## r e m y (9 Septembre 2016)

Je ne pense pas.... Par contre il est possible que El Capitan réclame un Windows plus recent que celui dont tu disposes (peut être attend-y-il un Windows 8 minimum et que tu essaies de lui faire installer un Windows 7)


----------



## papinou65 (9 Septembre 2016)

pourtant lors de l'installation c'est bien wind. 7 qui est mentionné sans que j'intervienne sur le choix


----------



## papinou65 (15 Septembre 2016)

Donc si je comprends bien personne n'a de solution, pourtant c'est possible puisque je l'ai déjà fait, mais plus maintenant ????????????????????


----------



## Locke (15 Septembre 2016)

papinou65 a dit:


> pourtant lors de l'installation c'est bien wind. 7 qui est mentionné sans que j'intervienne sur le choix


Sous El Capitan, j'en doute, car Windows 7 ne peut s'installer qu'avec la version 3 de Boot Camp et la version sous El Capitan est la 6.0.1.

Un peu de lecture officielle... https://help.apple.com/bootcamp/assistant/6.0/#/bcmp173b3bf2 ...et spécifiquement pour Windows 7... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205016


papinou65 a dit:


> Donc si je comprends bien personne n'a de solution, pourtant c'est possible puisque je l'ai déjà fait, mais plus maintenant ????????????????????


Avec une ancienne version d'OS X, sans aucun doute, mais plus sous El Capitan.


----------



## papinou65 (15 Septembre 2016)

OK merci pour cette réponse qui résout en partie mon problème
Par contre j'ai acheté ce Mac Bookpro d'occasion sans le DVD d'installation et je ne me souviens plus quel était l'OSX installé dessus. (ni de quelle année il est)
Est 'il possible de revenir en arrière et installer gratuitement un OSX qui supporterait Windows 7 ?


----------



## Locke (15 Septembre 2016)

Fais une copie d'écran de /A propos de ce Mac, une fois la fenêtre d'informations ouvertes, tu maintiens les touches shift+4, un appui sur la barre d'espace fera apparaitre une icône d'un appareil photo, un clic sur le bouton gauche de la souris et tu as un beau screenshot.

Dans ta réponse, un clic sur Transférer un fichier, tu sélectionnes ce screenshot, tu valides ta réponse et on en saura plus sur le modèle exact que tu as.

Pour information sur les copies d'écran Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201361


----------



## papinou65 (15 Septembre 2016)

voici la capture d'ecran


----------



## Locke (16 Septembre 2016)

La carte mère a été changée ?

On ne voit pas l'année, le modèle et le n° de série. Il s'est passé quoi avec ce MBP ?


----------



## papinou65 (16 Septembre 2016)

je l'ai acheté tel quel, sans faire de modif


----------



## Locke (16 Septembre 2016)

papinou65 a dit:


> je l'ai acheté tel quel, sans faire de modif


Neuf ?

Sinon, depuis le Bureau, un clic sur  un appui sur la touche Alt fera apparaitre Informations système...

Fais une copie d'écran de la fenêtre qui s'affiche, tu sais le faire maintenant.


----------



## papinou65 (16 Septembre 2016)

ci joint capture ecran


----------



## Locke (16 Septembre 2016)

Curieux, il sort d'où ce MBP, tu l'as acheté neuf ? Ce n'est pas normal que le n° de série n'apparaisse pas.

Par défaut ce devrait être ce modèle... http://www.everymac.com/systems/app...k-pro-core-2-duo-2.2-15-santa-rosa-specs.html ...mais ayant installé El Capitan, déjà avec seulement 4 Go de mémoire, ça doit se trainer un peu, ensuite il n'est pas possible d'installer Windows 7 mais uniquement Windows 8/8.1 ou Windows 10.

L'installeur Boot Camp doit l'afficher dans la fenêtre ou on doit télécharger les pilotes dans un disque ou une clé USB.


----------



## papinou65 (16 Septembre 2016)

Non je l'ai acheté d'occasion, juste pour voir a quoi ressemblait un Mac, (je ne veux pas mourrir idiot, j'ai 71 ans) 
peut etre que le précédent possesseur l'a bidouillé, surement car le DD est de 500 gigas 
Pour ma part dans un premier temps j'ai réussi a installer windows 7 dans sa configuration d'origine, (je ne me souviens plus de laquelle) mais suite à un virus j'ai tout viré et installé ElCapitan, et depuis impossible d'installer windows 7.
D'ou ma question comment revenir a un OSX compatible avec Win.7 et avec lequel? Leopard ?


----------



## Locke (16 Septembre 2016)

Pour moi, la carte mère a été changée, le n° de série doit apparaitre.

Par défaut et vu l'âge de ce MBP tu aurais du avoir 2 DVD. Est-ce le cas ?

Si oui, tant mieux, tu pourras donc réinstaller l' OS X d'origine. Si non, tu peux encore acheter Snow Leopard pour 25 € frais de transport compris chez Apple... http://www.apple.com/fr/shop/product/MC573F/A/mac-os-x-106-snow-leopard ...qui te permettra de faire une installation propre et réinstaller Windows 7. A confirmer par d'autres.


----------



## papinou65 (16 Septembre 2016)

Je n'ai pas de dvd pour réinstaller snow-leopard, donc il ne me reste plus qu'a en acheter un
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## cyrillle (18 Septembre 2016)

Salut papinou, et les autres aussi !
Pour ma propre expérience, il me mettait exactement comme toi , l'assistant boot camp n'allait pas au bout en me bloquant au même endroit que toi, me disant qu'il ne trouvait pas le disque d'installation de Windows ..... j'ai donc quitté cet assistant incapable , j'ai rebooté sur la clé USB contenant Windows , et ? L'installation de Windows a débuté , arrivé au choix du disque qui le recevra, j'ai choisi la partition nommée BOOTCAMP , l'ai supprimé puis recrée , en disant ok au fait que Windows demande si on veut créer des partitions pour que le système se guérisse tout seul en cas de blessure, et l'installation s'est déroulée sans aucun autre souci ! Une fois sous Windows, je suis allé dans la clé USB qui contient cette fois ce que l'assistant boot camp a mis dessus, à savoir les drivers mac pour Windows des différents composants matériel . Le mac redémarre Windows plusieurs fois, j'ai donc mis le disque de démarrage sur Windows , et au final, tout fonctionne nickel chrome !
Morale de la fable : ne pas toujours croire ses assistants.....


----------



## papinou65 (18 Septembre 2016)

merci pour cette réponse , mais je n'arrive pas rebooter mon mac sur la clé usb
je reconnais aussi je que je ne maîtrise pas du tout ce mac


----------



## papinou65 (18 Septembre 2016)

Pour etre plus précis, pourrais tu m'indiquer pas à pas les manipulations avec des mots pas trop techniques........................je sais je suis un boulet !!!!


----------



## cyrillle (20 Septembre 2016)

Pas de souci, je te fait ça dans la soirée Papinou ! Sinon en attendant pour avoir le choix du disque de démarrage, tu dois garder la touche Alt enfoncée longtemps au démarrage de ton ordi


----------



## papinou65 (20 Septembre 2016)

C'est ce que j'ai fait mais le port usb avec ma clé n'est pas reconnu


----------



## r e m y (20 Septembre 2016)

papinou65 a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai fait mais le port usb avec ma clé n'est pas reconnu



Tu disais au début que l'installeur de Windows est sur un DVD.... Ce serait donc sur le DVD qu'il faut essayer de demarrer, et pas sur une clé USB! Mais à mon avis ca ne fonctionnera pas avec un Windows 7 ...

Windows 7 ne sait pas utiliser l'EFI du Mac et cherche un BIOS qui n'existe pas. Il faut donc que l'assistant BootCamp lui prépare un secteur de boot spécifique. 

Depuis Windows 8, Windows sait fonctionner avec une carte mère comportant un EFI. L'assistant BootCamp d'Em Capitan ne s'embête donc plus à préparer un secteur de boot tel que celui dont Windows 7 a besoin. En conséquence, essayer de demarrer sur le DVD de Windows 7 conduira probablement à un échec.


----------



## papinou65 (20 Septembre 2016)

avec quel windows je peux essayer?


----------



## r e m y (20 Septembre 2016)

Windows 8 ou 10


----------



## papinou65 (20 Septembre 2016)

Si je boote avec le dvd de windows 10 voilà ce que je vois à l'ecran:
Select CD-Rom type: -    et le tiret clignote
Aucune touche n'est active


----------



## Locke (21 Septembre 2016)

papinou65 a dit:


> Si je boote avec le dvd de windows 10


*On ne peut pas booter directement depuis un DVD de Windows. *Boot Camp lance la procédure d'installation, prépare la partition devant recevoir une version de Windows en FAT32, mémorise dans un espace virtuel l'installeur, puis lance la procédure d'installation en cherchant un DVD ou avec les derniers modèles, soit une clé USB préparé par Boot Camp, soit un fichier .iso.

Sorti de là, toute autre tentative échouera.


----------



## papinou65 (21 Septembre 2016)

je suis désolé mais aucune des solutions que vous me proposez ne fonctionnent !!!!!!!!!!!
Si je mets le dvd de wind 10 avec bootcamp celui ci me dit qu'il ne supporte que wind. 7
quand je mets le dvd de wind. 7 bootcamp me dit qu'il ne trouve pas le dvd d'installation.
J'ai essayé d'installer Snow leopard mais le Mac refuse de l'installer ???????????


----------



## r e m y (21 Septembre 2016)

Alors il reste peut-être à essayer avec un DVD légitime de Windows 7... Peut-être BootCamp est-il plus regardant quand à l'origine du DVD d'installation qu'on lui fournit. (Mais ce n'est qu'une hypothèse)


----------

